# Canon MF Toolbox "Scanner Not Installed"



## kayemmell (Dec 19, 2011)

I replaced a desktop running Vista with a new machine running Windows 7 64-bit and am now having trouble with my Canon MF3240 multifunction's scanner. I have installed the drivers and the MF Toolbox from the Canon website, but when I open Toolbox, I get a dialog box which reads, "A supported scanner is not installed. Please install a supported scanner and then restart Toolbox." As it is now, I can only scan by right-clicking on the printer icon in "printers and devices" and left-clicking on "start scan." I've tried deleting and reinstalling the printer to no avail. What's left  aside from dumping Win7 (and Vista too, ugh!) and going back to WinXP?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you get the Wndows 7 64 bit version of the driver and MT Toolbox?

At http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/...function/imageclass_mf3240#DriversAndSoftware I see drivers for the Windows 7 64 bit, but no Toolbox entry in the Sortware area.


----------

